# Over protective mom



## *Mandy62991* (Mar 17, 2005)

I have two pigeons and they just hatched a squab. It looks nice and healthy ,just a little on the puny side, but healthy. Its peeping and looking as alert as a little squab can be but their seems to be a problem.

The mother pigeon wont let the father on to sit on the baby. Everytime he lands near the nest or gets in she grunts at him and hes puffed up and wont leave so he can do the work. I am positive that he is the father b/c it is only the two of them. This is her first baby and im not rly sure that she knows what to do with it. I dont think shes feeding it ( dont see anything in the crop) and she keeps trying to turn it and changes her position every few hrs like it was still an egg. He has hatched and raised many babies (so his previous owner told me) and knows what to do.

This baby must have hatched on the 17th. I found him all hatched out on the 18th. I want to give them a little more time but i want to do something so the baby turns out ok.

I have had the mother all her life. She was hatched with me and raised by two very caring parents. She (like her baby now) was an only child. She had a very tramatizing event about a year ago. (I was on vaction and the caretaker did not properly close the coop and a raccon got it and killed her whole family except her, she was alone for a while until i found her a new man, and they hit it off great.) Do you think that might be why shes acting so weird? Please help! Post back or email me at [email protected].


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi mandy62991,


Dunno...but from your description, I would be tempted to grab her and let the male feed the Baby if he wants to...grab her and hold her gently and see, standing close by, to see what he does. If he is tender and feeding the little bewborn, then, maybe she will come around for seeing it...

If nothing else, it will maybe get the little one fed, and go from there to see how you can get the two of them to work things out.

How many Birds are in there with them?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## *Mandy62991* (Mar 17, 2005)

*just the the two of them*

I only have my two pigeons, the mommy and the daddy and well now a baby. They have a coop that they can get let out of into a very large (20 by 30) enclosed area that has chickens in it. They have been living there for a while and there has been no problem. The chickens ignore the pigeons and pigeons ignore the chickens.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

My pigeons get into my chicken coop all the time. They love it. I grab them and put them out and they get back in there. The chicken doesn't care.
Taylor


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*How's the baby?*

Mandy,

Could you give us an update on your baby? What did you do and how did it work out? Thanks!


----------

